# Miniature Cattle ?



## Honeybee (Oct 16, 2002)

Hi,

I am new to this area of the forum, but have been in the goat forum for sometime. We initially raised BoerX goats for meat and milk production for our family. However, we've not really liked the milk and now that we've tried the meat don't really like that either. It's OK, just not what we want from so much cost and labor. :shrug: 

So we're looking into miniature cattle. I initially went with goats because they were smaller and easier to handle and didn't want full size cows.

Is there anyone here with mini's?

Does anyone know of any mini ranches in eastern Washington, Idaho area?

Can you recommend a dual purpose breed?

We live on 32 acres in the mountains and already have a barn and are fenced. Now we just need the stock. 

Another thing I wonder about is cost effectiveness. Are mini cattle so expensive that it makes it cost prohibitive to raise them for homestead meat/milk production? Or ?

Thanks so much for taking the time to read this.


----------



## ebook (Sep 19, 2006)

Check out the Dexter ... they are dual purpose and the smallest purebreed out there I believe. They are considered the ultimate homesteading/small acerage cow. 

Purebred Dexter Cattle Association 

American Dexter Cattle Association


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

There are lots of options out there in addition to Dexters. I've been researching this myself and look forward to hearing from people with personal experience.

Some other options to consider are: 

If you're looking for beef, consider lowline angus. They have the benefit of being naturally polled (hornless) and are supposed to be quite gentle. They grow to between 36 and 42 inches at the shoulder. Another option is the miniature hereford.

From what I've read, miniature Jerseys are hard to beat for milk production. 

Several people are crossing the angus with miniature jerseys for a good dual purpose animal.


----------



## ebook (Sep 19, 2006)

The miniature Jersey is a great breed also (actually the Miniature Jersey is the original Jersey ... the breed was just breed up to the bigger size so they started a new association that kept the roots). But, it will mostly be a mild producer. The lowline angus would be nice also, but it will be a beef animal. 

I don't own any dexter's ... yet ... but, I have talked with owners in my state and it seems like the a great animal for what you are looking for ... if you are looking for dual purpose.


----------



## ~Tomboy~ (Oct 13, 2005)

ArmyDoc,

Check your messages.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

I raise Dexters and have also raised Dexter crosses for a few years. I love them. Dexters have the gentlest disposition of any breed. The offspring of the crosses seem to get the Dexter disposition. All of my crosses have had great personalities.

A Dexter/Hereford/Charolais cross I just sold is giving 3 gallons a day. The family keeps one gallon and the calf drinks the rest.

Dexter beef just won a big TV chef's contest in England as the best tasting meat.

Beef cattle eat an amount based upon their weight, so a 600 lb. Dexter will eat 1/2 what a 1200 lb. Angus will eat. Dairy cattle eat based upon how much they weigh plus how much milk they give, so don't buy more milk production than you need.

An average Dexter cow will give about 1.5 gallons a day for you and her calf. You can keep about 2 quarts and let the calf have the gallon. If you need more milk, either look for a milkier Dexter or get two.

I like the idea of getting two. They can have their freshenings timed so that you never run out of milk plus they keep each other company. You can buy two dual purpose Dexters for the price of a milk Jersey or a beef Lowline.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------



## Lance Morgan (Mar 5, 2007)

I have to agree that the Dexters are a great dual purpose breed. I think the highland cattle are as well. We have several for sale at this time. Take a look at our website and see what you think. www.bluegrassminiaturecattle.com


----------



## Paula (Jun 3, 2002)

ArmyDoc said:


> Several people are crossing the angus with miniature jerseys for a good dual purpose animal.


Why bother? Just buy a Dexter...


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

To answer one of the original questions asked about price- in a roundabout way- it really depends. I looked into smaller breeds when I still lived in Florida on just a few acres and couldn't afford the prices at that time. There are some "premier" breeders who are looking for people who want to invest and those should be avoided by a homesteading family that wants stock animals for meat /milk production. Not that they wouldn't be any good just that they would be quite an initial expense. For the most part the mini's are much higher per pound than the standrad breeds. A Dexter is not really a mini in the same sense and their prices have stabilized in many areas. While you are asking about mini's, consider a small Jersey, not a mini one, just smaller than average. I have one that is 850 pounds and gives four gallons a day at peak. She is quite small and easily managed. Their disposition is very easy-going. Jerseys are "happy" cows. Mine lead on a rope and walk whatever distance we need to walk. When bred to an Angus, the resulting a Jersey cross steer brings the same price at the market as a pure Angus compared to a pure Jersey steer which would bring half as much. Of course if you eat meat then you can raise it out for your own family. A half Jersey/half Angus heifer in a private sale can yield much better than a steer going to a family looking for dual purpose. Instead of focusing on size exclusively consider the other dimensions of a cow: manageability , thriftiness, production, marketability, availability, and initial investment. Different cows fit the bill in different areas of the country but the Jersey is fairly common, has an established history and market, and can't be beat for dual production when crossed with an Angus. Bulls, btw, will be easier to find as standard breeds unless you find an affordable mini breeder close enough that you can haul your mini there each year to breed. Good luck in your search. I love cow shopping!


----------



## Honeybee (Oct 16, 2002)

Thanks so much for all the great advice, you've all given me a lot to think about and consider. I really appreciate it.

Hope this isn't a goofy question, but...
If I had just 2 or maybe even 3 cows would it be worth it to have a bull? 

At this point I am thinking Dexter... if I can find some in my area. If not a small Jersey crosses with an Angus sounds pretty good to me.

My husband likes the sound of the Galloway which is a full size breed, correct? 

So ... just contemptlating the possibilities here
Do you think a Dexter cow would do well crossed with a Galloway bull? Or would the bull be too big?
How about a Jewsey crossed with a Galloway or Dexter?  
The lowline Angus is new to me, are they gentle like a Dexter or Galloway?

Most important on my list is temperment. I know I won't do well with an animal that is mean spirited or tends to go through fences. Second would be quality of meat and third milk production. 

Off to do some research. Thanks so much for all the great replies!!!


----------



## JulieLou42 (Mar 28, 2005)

Near Lapwai, Idaho...

http://www.minicattlecountry.com/


----------



## ArmyDoc (May 13, 2007)

Honeybee said:


> Thanks so much for all the great advice, you've all given me a lot to think about and consider. I really appreciate it.
> 
> Hope this isn't a goofy question, but...
> If I had just 2 or maybe even 3 cows would it be worth it to have a bull?
> ...


Here's a good website for researching cattle breeds:

http://www.ansi.okstate.edu/breeds/cattle/



> So ... just contemptlating the possibilities here
> Do you think a Dexter cow would do well crossed with a Galloway bull? Or would the bull be too big?


No personal experience, but generally when crossing two breeds and one is larger than the other, you should use a bull from the smaller breed and a cow from the larger breed. This way there won't be birthing difficulties for the cow.



> How about a Jewsey crossed with a Galloway or Dexter?
> The lowline Angus is new to me, are they gentle like a Dexter or Galloway?
> 
> Most important on my list is temperment. I know I won't do well with an animal that is mean spirited or tends to go through fences. Second would be quality of meat and third milk production.


Again, no personal experience, but from what I've read, the Lowline Angus are supposed to be very gentle. Their meat characteristics are also supposed to be excellent, and there seems to be a premium paid for angus beef when it's sold.



> Off to do some research. Thanks so much for all the great replies!!!


That's the most important thing you can do right now - I'm in the same process. Let us know what you learn and decide.


----------



## Honeybee (Oct 16, 2002)

Thank you all very much. So far I really like the Dexters, but they are hard to find. We might go for a full sized Galloway if we can find one.


----------



## abledrn (May 9, 2007)

I'm also in the research stage and the Galloway seems very desirable. There was an article by a guy in Canada published in Countryside mag. He says they manage all year round outside in woods, pasture and mountainous areas. He rents them out to neighbors to clear weedy areas too.


----------



## cybercat (Mar 29, 2005)

Here are 2 sites that are a must read in your search. http://familycow.proboards32.com/index.cgi 
http://www.mycattle.com/cfboards/listings.cfm?CFB=2&forum=1&s=6

Your best bet might be finding another homesteader close to you that has a jersey and wait for the breeding. Also look up the jersey association to find a farm near you they always will cull there herds once a year. Culls are done because of size of not so great milk production like 2 gals instead of 4. These make perfect family cows. Also if you want good milk stay with the milk breeds. Angus are not milk cows and why you can cross them with a milk cow and they are good that way pure is not a good way to go.


----------



## Shinsan (Jul 11, 2006)

I spent a long time researching which type of house cow I should get for my property, (2 acres plus the use of an extra acre from each of my neighbours each side), and finally made the choice of either:

a). A pregnant Irish Dexter, with a calf at foot, or
b). A pregnant Irish Dexter, or
c). An Irish Dexter

I'd probably be accused of being biased if I recommended that you get an Irish Dexter, but the choice was made after attending numerous shows, talking to owners and breeders, and reading all I could about a number of breeds.

Shin


----------



## Christiaan (Mar 13, 2004)

My preference are Highland Cattle. First of all, they look absolutely great and medieval. That long hair and horns, its Braveheart all the time.
They are very gentle when handled, can be skittish if left alone. But that goes for all breeds. They can thrive on marginal land, like dexters and galloways. They produce wonderful beef when raised on grass, never need to be grainfed unless you like your beef to taste like feedlot beef. They don't run fences, three strand barbed or electric is enough for perimeter. Cross fencing is just single strand electric. Give birth unassisted and are great mothers and very protective. It takes one to two weeks before the mother will let you within touching distance of the calf. They are also very good milkers, with butterfat in the 8% to 10% range.
So, I'm partial.


----------



## kentuckysteader (May 28, 2007)

We don't have experience with *any* livestock but would like to raise our own backyard beef. 

I have a friend who has been trying to steer us away from cattle toward goats. He has years of experience with larger cattle and says "all it takes is one kick and you can be killed or severely injured". We haven't tasted goat meat yet but from what I have read it can taste a bit "gamey" (even Boer Meat).

So I guess my question is this: Would it be that dangerous to work with a small herd of Dexter heifers (two or three)? We aren't the strongest couple in the world (we're getting a little older), but we're not disabled.

Any advice is greatly appreciated ...


----------



## OregonGuys (Mar 13, 2005)

kentuckysteader said:


> We don't have experience with *any* livestock but would like to raise our own backyard beef.
> 
> I have a friend who has been trying to steer us away from cattle toward goats. He has years of experience with larger cattle and says "all it takes is one kick and you can be killed or severely injured". We haven't tasted goat meat yet but from what I have read it can taste a bit "gamey" (even Boer Meat).
> 
> ...


Most dangerous thing I've had happen is getting licked with a very rough Dexter tongue. Nearly takes the skin off of me. Oh yeah, and maybe getting stepped on (my toe) accidentally by a too-friendly Dexter.


----------



## cybercat (Mar 29, 2005)

The big differance with most that have "cattle" is that they are not family cows. Most people that raise cattle do not interact with them all that much so chance of injury when interacting is a bit higher. A family cow used for milk or even one rasied for beef is delt with daily not just left out on pasture and oly brought in to sell. BTW any cow can be raised for beef even the milk cows. Many here will tell you jersey steer is some of the best eating even better than angus for some.


----------



## georgiarebel (Jul 7, 2005)

Christiaan said:


> My preference are Highland Cattle. First of all, they look absolutely great and medieval. That long hair and horns, its Braveheart all the time.


Those are some neat cattle, and they do have that medieval look about them. But they'd probably have a hard time down here in South. We've got Dexter's and they seem to handle heat pretty well.

GR


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

My Dexter bull, Brenn, bred a Highland cow. The calf is cute as a button. It's just about a year old and is a lot smaller than it's mama. It has a long coat like a Highland, but is black. Her horns have just begun to grow, so we don't know whether she'll have the little short Dexter horns or the longer Highland horns.

Dexter beef won a "Great Chef" contest in England. It was judged to be the best tasting beef. I've heard that Highland beef is pretty good, too. All of Brenn's beef calves so far have drawn raves. This Dexter/Highland should be interesting.

She's for sale, in case you're interested.

Genebo
Paradise Farm


----------

